

Photos of an NSA “upgrade” factory show Cisco router getting implant - absconditus
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/05/photos-of-an-nsa-upgrade-factory-show-cisco-router-getting-implant/

======
tjaerv
"A document included in the trove of National Security Agency files released
with Glenn Greenwald’s book No Place to Hide details how the agency’s Tailored
Access Operations (TAO) unit and other NSA employees intercept servers,
routers, and other network gear being shipped to organizations targeted for
surveillance and install covert implant firmware onto them before they’re
delivered."

